# Burly Maple



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 20, 2014)

A long time family friend asked me to make her husband a duck and turkey call for Christmas. Finally got started on it last night, went with a nice piece of crosscut hedge for both. Today, as I was working on the radio antenna, trying to jam to some Christmas tunes, I found these two pieces of wood. If I'm not mistaken, they came from @windyridgebowman a while back. They were hidden under a box, just collecting dust. So glad I found them. There is no way I can capture the beauty of this wood in a picture, but I tried to do the best I could without getting a glare real bad. Some spalting in there which adds some cool effects. 

http://i1024.Rule #2/albums/y306/jrcustomcalls/47DC4721-A1F6-40DB-981A-960A994D1F61_zpshn8x92e1.jpg

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 2


----------



## SENC (Dec 20, 2014)

Gorgeous!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jmurray (Dec 20, 2014)

Lovely

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 20, 2014)

Beautiful burl !! Calls too

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 20, 2014)

Over the upper bleachers man. Gorgeous.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 20, 2014)

Damned nice work Jonathan. Your a machine!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Dec 20, 2014)

Very cool! I'm exciting to be getting one of your calls... Are you sure your friend's husband likes spalted maple turkey calls? Best send that one to me, and make him something less risqué.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 20, 2014)

DKMD said:


> Very cool! I'm exciting .....



I bet you are! But best not go into details . . . .

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 20, 2014)

@DKMD I couldn't figure out whether to say thanks, or laugh. 

I will make sure to find you something equally as cool :)


----------



## DKMD (Dec 20, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I bet you are! But best not go into details . . . .


I thought we agreed to let Henry correct grammatical mistakes... Not that I'm not exciting

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 20, 2014)

DKMD said:


> I thought we agreed to let Henry correct grammatical mistakes... Not that I'm not exciting



But he doesn't think you're exciting so I was just taking your back . . . . . . .


----------



## DKMD (Dec 20, 2014)

Kevin said:


> But he doesn't think you're exciting so I was just taking your back . . . . . . .



I think he does fancy me a bit... I feel like his avatar undressed me with its eyes.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Dec 20, 2014)

DKMD said:


> Very cool! I'm exciting





DKMD said:


> I thought we agreed to let Henry correct grammatical mistakes... Not that I'm not exciting



I bet you are! But best not go into details . . . .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 20, 2014)

Jonathan, where is the picture of the crosscut hedge calls for your friend's husband?


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 20, 2014)

Or a picture of the radio antenna. You know, No Pictures - Didn't Happen.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 20, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> Jonathan, where is the picture of the crosscut hedge calls for your friend's husband?


I made that confusing... oops. I ended up halting progress on them, and am sending this set to her instead. I finished the pot call, but didn't proceed with an insert for the duck call. I will post a pic of the pot once the glue dries.


----------



## David Seaba (Dec 20, 2014)

Wow those are gorgeous! !!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## michael dee (Dec 20, 2014)

I like them alot

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## dbroswoods (Dec 20, 2014)

Them are some fine looking callers!!!

Mark

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## windyridgebowman (Dec 21, 2014)

Love that curly burly maple, Great job Jonathon.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

